# is print dead?



## pete bastard (Jan 15, 2011)

a lot of us travel with a book or two. i tend to over do it with my pocket ref, boy scout hand book, atlas, edible plant guide, ect. but my questions is, what do you guys think about these ibooks like the kindle or the ipad?


----------



## MrD (Jan 15, 2011)

slightly useful, but it is kinda just another thing thats jumping on the bandwagon.
I would choose a real book over an "ibook" any day!


----------



## trystero (Jan 15, 2011)

it's looking more like print will be soon. damn shame.


----------



## seasonchange (Jan 16, 2011)

i get sad when i hear about book store closings. i'm happy, however, to check their dumpsters in the weeks following.
i HAVE stopped lifting books, though. which is saying a lot. i'm willing to pay for books where i can afford to, and almost exclusively from local dealers.


----------



## coolguyeagle76' (Jan 16, 2011)

nothing beats the smell of an old book, nothing beats handing a good book off to someone else, when print is dead ill be dead.


----------



## Dmac (Jan 16, 2011)

i perfer a book over an e-book. i still like to pick up a newspaper over finding news on the inernet.


----------



## pete bastard (Jan 17, 2011)

i got a chance to play with a kindle. i did not like it. didn't feel like a book, cause it's not. it was like i was tinkering around with a prop from star trek


----------



## Dmac (Jan 17, 2011)

electronic things can always quit working a printed book will always work, even if it is wet.


----------



## bradupsthepunx (Jan 17, 2011)

i cant imagine reading a book on a screen i had to buy from bestbuy. i hate digital copies of anything but im pretty sure thats where anything close to mainstream media is headed.


----------



## rationale (Jan 18, 2011)

Print is not yet dead, but is certainly dying, at least in the U.S. Much of what is tangible, what engages the senses, what has a unique quality, what is natural, is being replaced by the digital, artificial, humanity-destroying, non-tactile, and fake. We need to fix this. We might not be able to, in which case we are fucked as a species (for this reason amongst many others, of course). Not to mention the fact that we are discussing this on the internet. If even anti-establishment folks who value print and the natural world are using the internet on a regular basis (using the internet to talk about the death of print - ironic eh?), then how much hope is there really? That's my positive, up-beat post for the day. All the best.


----------



## Mouse (Jan 18, 2011)

printer ink costs too much...


----------

